# Finally photographed! My (mostly MAC) makeup collection!



## baghdad81 (Feb 20, 2011)

After countless trips to Ikea, solutions and the dollar store, I was still unimpressed with the storage solutions they offered...​  	I had a ton of cardboard paper bags from my recent MAC and Sephora haulage, and so I decided to cut the bottom part off the paper bag and use it as storage for my lippies (cut taller), liners (cut shorter), etc...

  	I present to you my makeup collection!

images/b/b2/b2c3e3f0_DSC04831.JPG​ ​ Cutlery drawer that used to house my makeup prior to my addiction!​ ​ images/f/f1/f1885bd3_DSC04833.JPG​ ​ Current makeup storage - 1 drawer in an Ikea Antonius system (One bedroom apartment = creative storage!)​ ​ images/f/fa/fa1d221d_DSC04834.JPG​ ​ Closeup of drawer and lipglosses and treatments​ ​ images/e/ef/ef2ab168_DSC04836.JPG​ ​ How my "containers" look like = bottom part of Sephora bag! This one houses lipliners (mostly MAC)​ ​ images/c/c7/c7a03dcd_DSC04839.JPG​ ​ Another one of my "containers" = bottom part of MAC bag! This one houses lipglosses​ ​ images/c/c7/c7a03dcd_DSC04839.JPG​ ​ Close up of lipglosses and lip treatments​ ​ images/8/81/81367e5b_DSC04840.JPG​ ​ Lipsticks​ ​ images/3/3e/3e717221_DSC04841.JPG​ ​ Face products​ ​ images/e/ed/ed68de04_DSC04842.JPG​ ​ Random "tools": Tweezers, Eyelash Curler, Evian Water Spray, Brushes I use daily, Blushable Cream Sticks (NYC)​ ​ images/e/ee/ee4fa998_DSC04843.JPG​ ​ Lipliners​ ​ images/c/cb/cb14f1de_DSC04844.JPG​ ​ Eyeliners (moslt Bonne Bell actually! I was in a "phase" of getting colored liners and testing them before committing to UD...Didn't work out as you can tell...) and random mascaras (<3 DiorShow!)​ ​ images/2/22/22d56081_DSC04845.JPG​ ​ Backups and new products​ ​ images/7/7a/7a85e17e_DSC04846.JPG​ ​ MAC palettes and eyeshadows - housed in a former Saks Bag​ ​ images/3/3a/3a2eb1ee_DSC04847.JPG​ ​ Brush roll from Ebay​ ​ images/a/aa/aa2eea27_DSC04848.JPG​ ​ How it looks like open...these are actually quite soft and function well!​ ​ images/a/a1/a1f70dcf_DSC04849.JPG​ ​ Quo and H&M brushes (my fave brush from Quo is the crease brush=224, from H&M the eyeshadow brush = 217)​ ​ images/1/10/10387b9c_DSC04850.JPG​ ​ MAC and Bobbi Brown Brushes​ ​ images/f/fc/fce8cd49_DSC04851.JPG​ ​ Blushes​ ​ images/1/11/11133f1f_DSC04853.JPG​ ​ Blush Container​ ​ images/f/f6/f667c299_DSC04854.JPG​ ​ images/8/89/894b7404_DSC04855.JPG​ ​ Ladyblush, Dainty, Random L'Oreal, Sephora Monos, NARS Douceur, Orgasm and Deep Throat and Benefit Coralista!​ ​ images/4/4d/4d5b3200_DSC04857.JPG​ ​ CCB's from face container: Hush, Tickle Me Pink and Virgin Isle​ ​ images/8/81/81c78758_DSC04858.JPG​ ​ More face stuff: MSF in Natural, Soft and Gentle; Bronzer in Golden Refined, Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Rose (kit with Lips), and Holiday '09 face palette​ ​ images/f/f7/f7b2cbc2_DSC04859.JPG​ ​ "Lip kit" from Bobbi Brown (along with Shimmerbrick in Rose)​ ​ images/4/4f/4f9009c7_DSC04860.JPG​ ​ Eye palettes, mostly H&M, two from NYX, one Kat Von D (Rock'N'Roll) and Elizabeth Arden​ ​ images/b/bb/bb7473dc_DSC04861.JPG​ ​ images/e/e8/e82a0455_DSC04862.JPG​ ​ Laid out Duos and Quads - Love pigmentation of these...and sooo cheap!​ ​ images/c/cb/cbf2a043_DSC04863.JPG​ ​ This was only 7.95$...will post swatches of colours I was really shocked with the payoff!​ ​ images/f/f5/f597a4a0_DSC04864.JPG​ ​ How I store my mac palettes - the tissue paper keeps it somewhat clean!​ ​ images/b/bf/bf51df7e_DSC04865.JPG​ ​ Blush palette: Top: Pink Swoon, Springsheen, Peaches​ Bottom: Margin, Trace Gold, Harmony​ ​ images/2/27/27093afb_DSC04868.JPG​ ​ Neutral Palette​ ​ images/6/6b/6bb055a3_DSC04869.JPG​ ​ Pinks and Purples - Empty: Future home of Lala​ ​ images/a/a5/a5a83a6f_DSC04870.JPG​ ​ Golds and Silvers​ ​ images/b/b2/b2c9e4d5_DSC04871.JPG​ ​ Greens and Blues  - Middle row will house Shimmermoss soon...​ ​ images/e/ee/eec75a4f_DSC04872.JPG​ ​ Corals and Reds - Top slot will house Straw Harvest soon​ ​ images/8/80/8048ba79_DSC04873.JPG​ ​ images/9/92/922881fa_DSC04874.JPG​ ​ Stray shadows, the Nyx shadow is in Orange and is my favorite everyday shadow...It's a very rare peachy color and it's gorgeous...I don't think there is anything like it in the MAC range​ (Looks much darker in the picture!)​ ​  	Hope you have enjoyed looking at my collection and can't wait for your feedback!

  	Thanks, Mais
​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## lemonwater84 (Feb 21, 2011)

difficult to really see anything with the sizes of those images


----------



## baghdad81 (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you know how I can resize them?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Feb 21, 2011)

Picnik.com is a free site that allows you to do simple resizing and stuff like that.


----------



## keetuh (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice collection. The photos are really clear. =]


----------



## dani623 (Feb 23, 2011)

Great stash.


----------

